
Accounting for Startups: Cash-basis or Accrual-basis? - ssclafani
http://www.building43.com/blogs/2010/10/13/accounting-for-startups-cash-basis-or-accrual-basis/
======
gte910h
Cash Basis is _so much less work_. I don't find the analysis any different
really, but the paperwork is so much less.

